# Crazy Mismolt



## keolablue (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been reading some of your posts about molting but I still wanted to see what you think about my little guy.

He had a mismolt, and I figured that he would have been able to take care of it, but when I checked on him later he was the same.. I helped him a bit.

But; the main problem I think is that his left foreleg wasn't even ready to shed, which handcuffed him to the molt and messed him up.

He came out with a hunchback and screwed up forelegs- he can't walk straight, and even with one good limb he can't hunt anymore.

These photos are from about a week ago. Even after a week, the one "sickle" is the only piece that still hasn't shed. I've been hand feeding him and he's gotten quite fat.. And he has the same amount of "life" in him despite his deformities.

My question is: what's with his front arm? Will he be able to shed out of this?


----------



## ismart (Aug 29, 2009)

It is possible for him to correct his deformitys in the next moult. Just make sure you raise your humidity when he's ready to moult. Is he capable of hanging upside down?


----------



## keolablue (Aug 29, 2009)

ismart said:


> It is possible for him to correct his deformitys in the next moult. Just make sure you raise your humidity when he's ready to moult. Is he capable of hanging upside down?


Probably...

Does anyone know, approximately, how long it takes a 1.5 inch (Chinese?) mantis to molt? Does it depend on how much they eat?

As I said, it's been a week..

After reading posts here, I've been misting him everyday.

He's my first little mantis pet. I found him as a brown nimph in my backyard..


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 30, 2009)

keolablue said:


> Probably... Does anyone know, approximately, how long it takes a 1.5 inch (Chinese?) mantis to molt? Does it depend on how much they eat?
> 
> As I said, it's been a week..
> 
> ...


In my experience with my mantids, yes, lot's of food helps them molt faster but this applies alongside with warmth/heat from the light. Giving them one thing and not enough of the other will slow the time it takes to molt again. As for the time it takes to molt, it varies between species (and even amongst the same species) and so I can't give you a definite answer.

Hmm...I don't know if your are referring to the mantid in your photo or to another mantid that you have, but I just want to say that the mantid in the photo might not be a Chinese (if you weren't referring to the mantid in the photo, then disregard this part). I'll leave it people who are experts on this species to make the verdict on the mantid species in the photo. But, if I'd had to guess on top of my head, I'd say it's a _Stagmomantis limbata_ (Bordered mantid).


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

He might be ok. His back legs look fine so if he can hang without falling he may come out ok. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## keolablue (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok, he shed again, but not only did the old arm _not_ shed off, but he managed to rip off half of his front leg- the one that was fine before!

I'm looking at these pictures again and the joint of his good arm looked abnormal.. Maybe that's why it ripped off, since it was too skinny..?

I helped him shed asap when I saw it happening but I can't say that he's any better than before..

I've been feeding him wet dog food for about a week now, but he doesn't really do anything besides eat. With his hunchback and lack of functioning front limbs, he stays in the same spot with his face on the floor for the whole day.

Do you think I should kill him? It's funny how attached I've gotten.. I even took him on a road trip with me. hahaaa


----------



## superfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

You arent supposed to 'help' him shed. Like we've already said, raise the humidity in the container.

Since he looked sub or sub-sub adult in the last pics im guessing he isnt going to straighten out much next moult. Chuck him in the freezer.

I also dont think that that looks much like a Tenodera sp.


----------



## keolablue (Sep 12, 2009)

It's irrelevant now --but I was misting his container regularly before he shed. I appreciate all of your advice!

I've managed to catch another little dude in my backyard; I'm pretty sure that he's Chinese, since I set an eggcase free a while back. He molted into wings! yaay

It will be hard to freeze twiggy though. He's so cute and.. bright green. lol


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 12, 2009)

superfreak said:


> You arent supposed to 'help' him shed. Like we've already said, raise the humidity in the container. Since he looked sub or sub-sub adult in the last pics im guessing he isnt going to straighten out much next moult. Chuck him in the freezer.
> 
> I also dont think that that looks much like a Tenodera sp.


I agree with you and Ntsees. I think that the little guy is a S. limbata.

But what's all this advice, lately about tossing irreperably sick or deformed mantids in the freezer?

What's wrong with a brick? :lol:


----------



## keolablue (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel like I don't have enough condemning votes here, so I'm keeping Twiggy alive.

Hahaaa..


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like a S. limbata as others have mentioned.

I say keep him...and I think it is a male. I probably keep more injured or mis-molted mantises...primarily because they are pets. I've kept ones in worse condition. Do what you feel is right.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 14, 2009)

Isnt it in a worse condition now than that in the pics?


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2009)

Also you may try to actually feed him his normal diet. Mantids don't eat the stuff found in dog food. Not saying it will do anything for his condition but in the future you should feed them what they are designed to eat.


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

Try and mash up some crickets or flies for it to eat. As rick mentioned dog food is not a good idear. Next time it trys to moult don't intervene unless the mantid is taking to long.


----------



## massaman (Sep 14, 2009)

that picture looks exactly like what happened to one of my giant asian nymphs as it looks exactly like that well arms little more messed up but it looks just like that photo and its not even l2 yet!


----------

